# For Sale 1995.5 Audi Ur S6 (C4 Body)



## kbcvg (Mar 3, 2011)

Jade Green / Ecru Leather 196,000 + miles

Modifications: Eibach Pro Kit Springs (Lowered 1” rear, ¾” front)
Bilstein Sport Shocks (New at 159,000 mi.)
T.A.P. Total Audi Performance Stage 1 ECU upgrade (300 HP)
Xenon Eyes White H.I.D. Conversion

Original 16” x 7”Audi Avus wheels (Excellent Condition) 
with Bridgestone 225/50-16 Potenza G019 All Seasons (5 winters)

2003 17” x 8” Audi Avus wheels (Good Condition)
with Bridgestone 245/45-17 Potenza RE760 Summer (1 summer)

I’ve owned this car for 11 years and am the second owner. I have all service records since new, and can say that the car has never lacked for attention.

The most recent timing belt/water pump was done at 154K.
Oil (Mobil 1) has been changed regularly every 5,000.

No electrical gremlins; seat heaters and stereo/6 disc changer all work fine. 

New Hawk Front Ceramic Front Brake Pads (w/sensors) at 195K.
New Slotted Front Brake Rotors at 195K.
New Akebono Rear Ceramic Rear Brake Pads/Brake Lines at 189K 

It does have some nicks and dings here and there, but from 20 feet, it still looks great!

I have not figured how able to post pictures from computer, so if you'd like to see them, please contact me. 
If you can help towards that end, I'd appreciate it.

$7,500.00

If you have a question, or would like more specific pictures, [email protected]

Karl, (513) 225-7325


----------



## sturm5 (Nov 22, 2006)

Is this the sedan or avant?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## sturm5 (Nov 22, 2006)

*picture post*

Thanks Chapel for the images. But why are you posting images of a car with Ohio plates when you are in Mass? This is a sharp looking car but for the damage to the driver's side bolster.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

sturm5 said:


> Thanks Chapel for the images. But why are you posting images of a car with Ohio plates when you are in Mass? This is a sharp looking car but for the damage to the driver's side bolster.


I offered to host the photos for him.


----------



## kbcvg (Mar 3, 2011)

The leather is on order for a complete fix on the driver's side bolster.

It IS a VERY nice car, and I wouldn't be selling it, but for the fact that I bought an RS4 at a very good price. :thumbup:

Thanks to Chapel for posting the photos, as I could not. They look great!

kbcvg


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

what are you replacing? just the damaged bolster leather or the whole seat leather?
where'd you get it and how much? mine's starting to look BAD


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

good luck with the sale its a clean car i should find a new owner pretty soon cuz the car looks very clean


----------

